# Shelving a Concrete Garage



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Finally, after 6 years of home ownership, I'm now looking at trying to sort the garage. Long story short, it's horrendous, my old Cupra was left in there from the day we moved in up until Sept 2018. We do intend on having a new garage, but that may be a year or two down the line.

Anyway, without spending too much money, I want to tidy it up a touch. It's damp, it leaks in places, and just is an awful mess. But a lick of paint and a couple of shelves may help make it feel nicer for the next year or so.

There are a couple of old rusty shelves already up, but I have some 6ft long boards and some brackets, so I intend on removing the existing and putting up my own.

I need ideas on how to mount these.

Looking online, I see "Concrete Garage Lining Clips", however, my panels aren't bolted side by side. So what other options do I have?

I'm currently contemplating some timber down a couple of panels, stuck on with Stixall or something - maybe using the bolt at the top of the panel(s) to help anchor them.

Or am I best forgetting the whole idea and just throwing a few of these in there:









https://www.diy.com/departments/4-shelf-steel-shelving-unit/1710950_BQ.prd

I really need to do this on the cheap. I don't mind spending a few quid on things I can use in a future garage, but if there's a chance that existing moisture may ruin whatever I buy, I'd rather "buy cheap by twice" (second time being better quality when we get a new garage).

Well, what was meant to be a short thread asking how best to mount a few shelves, has turned out to be a rather lengthy one :lol:


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

id go with the metal shelves , at least you know they wont come crashing down overnight and easily changed if you plans change


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

You're probably right, and probably the way I'll end up going. Shame as I gave the 2 pieces of wood a nice coating over the weekend (about 1.5/2ft deep and 6ft long).... I guess I could always use them in the shed :lol:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Just popped home to sort the dog, and I may be in luck




























From where existing bolts appear to be, it looks like the shelves would only be supported by 2 brackets, rather than the 3 I was planning on....


----------



## AudiPhil (Aug 11, 2018)

Hi Matt, I was in a similar situation, I was planning to secure brackets to the concrete wall panels but I was warned against it as they often break whilst being drilled. I ended up with 2 shelving units (a bit bigger than the ones in your picture ) and a bench unit, it serves the purpose very well, the only improvement it could do with is some plywood shelving as the MDF has started to sag slightly from the damp environment. I'll try and dig out a link to the ones I bought when I'm home. A lick of white masonary paint to the walls and roof brightened the place up and I fixed a few leaks at the same time.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Yeah, I plan on painting.... I'd also read on a few forums/websites that there always the risk of the panel cracking.


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

The £10 shelf unit you linked isn't up to much tbh and really needs securing to a wall for any kind of stability. I know it's a price hike but these are much better and strong enough to be left freestanding. I have the previous version, galvanised steel with chipboard shelves, these are powder coated with MDF shelves. Ignore the comments about the flimsy materials (the front to back brace under each shelf is secured by threading the ends through the shelf support and bending it over lol!) as once they are fully assembled they make for a solid unit.

https://www.diy.com/departments/5-shelf-steel-mdf-storage-shelving-unit/1888557_BQ.prd


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

Mcpx said:


> The £10 shelf unit you linked isn't up to much tbh and really needs securing to a wall for any kind of stability. I know it's a price hike but these are much better and strong enough to be left freestanding. I have the previous version, galvanised steel with chipboard shelves, these are powder coated with MDF shelves. Ignore the comments about the flimsy materials (the front to back brace under each shelf is secured by threading the ends through the shelf support and bending it over lol!) as once they are fully assembled they make for a solid unit.
> 
> https://www.diy.com/departments/5-shelf-steel-mdf-storage-shelving-unit/1888557_BQ.prd


I have these, bought from screwfix. They are cracking units when assembled. They feel a bit flimsy until together. High recommenced.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

I also have a leaky old concrete garage. It's made with prefab sections with metal rods running through so so cant drill into them.

So I stuck some timber to the wall and once set screwed some shelf's onto the timer, no supports underneath all held up by the no more nails. That was 5 years ago and the bugger is still there, excuse the mess . .









Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Mcpx said:


> The £10 shelf unit you linked isn't up to much tbh and really needs securing to a wall for any kind of stability. I know it's a price hike but these are much better and strong enough to be left freestanding. I have the previous version, galvanised steel with chipboard shelves, these are powder coated with MDF shelves. Ignore the comments about the flimsy materials (the front to back brace under each shelf is secured by threading the ends through the shelf support and bending it over lol!) as once they are fully assembled they make for a solid unit.
> 
> https://www.diy.com/departments/5-shelf-steel-mdf-storage-shelving-unit/1888557_BQ.prd


Cheers fella. I have no problem in spending a little more if I know it wont get damaged.



Radish293 said:


> I have these, bought from screwfix. They are cracking units when assembled. They feel a bit flimsy until together. High recommenced.


Thanks for the suggestion :thumb:



Kenan said:


> I also have a leaky old concrete garage. It's made with prefab sections with metal rods running through so so cant drill into them.
> 
> So I stuck some timber to the wall and once set screwed some shelf's onto the timer, no supports underneath all held up by the no more nails. That was 5 years ago and the bugger is still there, excuse the mess . .


I'm thinking of getting some timber and drilling a hole at the top. Thread an existing both through the hole, and double up with some Stixall.

Oh, and here's my awful garage


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

I would be loathe to drill into those precast concrete panels as well even if they weren't reinforced.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

ollienoclue said:


> I would be loathe to drill into those precast concrete panels as well even if they weren't reinforced.


Yep, I tried with mine and it just kept shattering the concrete.
Got an sds drill thinking that would be better but did the same. Mines due to come down when we extend the back, sooner the better.


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

Darlofan said:


> Yep, I tried with mine and it just kept shattering the concrete.
> Got an sds drill thinking that would be better but did the same. Mines due to come down when we extend the back, sooner the better.


Cripes, that could have been an expensive day out.

If I was really convinced I need to secure some of that metal racking to the wall I would use an adhesive and stick wooden rails/batons to the concrete walls and then screw the racking into those. It's never going to hold hundreds of kilos but will help keep the racking from falling over.

I have a heap of metal racking in our garage and it is actually fairly sturdy and provided you load it properly it won't wall over or collapse. I even have a cheap and nasty workbench and shelving unit made from it, all loaded with tool boxes and stuff which are pretty heavy, it takes it all without a whimper.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Spent the weekend in the garage again.





































Decided last night I'm going to put up some shorter (3ft-ish) shelves on the opposite wall (next to the window) to store polishes and whatnot.


----------



## Mr K (Jan 15, 2014)

Plenty of ' click together ' shelving on e bay, cheap and cheerful and does the job.
shelving units are .900 x .500 x 1.8 high with plastic feet so stable without securing to the wall


----------



## blademansw (May 23, 2011)

https://www.rapidracking.com/en/rra m8. You will not be disappointed ;-)


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Finding any excuse to pop into the garage now it "feels" nice :lol:

Went in after 10pm last night to grab something for work. Couldn't resist messing with the lights and taking a photo


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

For those interested


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Put up a couple more shelves at the weekend, this time on the other side to create a "polishing corner" :lol:



















Painted the old Seat badge to add some colour :lol:










And basically done.... for now


----------



## JP83 (Mar 6, 2019)

Great job - I took a bit of inspiration from your video on YouTube and got to work clearing mine out of all the junk in there. 

Will you paint the walls in the future to brighten it up a bit?


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Nice one :thumb:

Honestly, I'm not sure. I really can't be arsed to clear everything from the shelves now it's all sorted, plus I'm busy with a bunch of videos lined up. But, I guess we'll see how I feel. I may spontaneously pop out for some paint one weekend and have a bash.


----------

